# American Kestrel Hawk



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cullinan Park-Sugarland*


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome pictures


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Sweet! Nice photos.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks. He really put on a good show.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now that thats just pretty darn cool!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice capture!!!! Thats one you dont see very often.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice shots. She is a true falcon indeed. TCDave


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, your comments are much appreciated.
Here's a couple more.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome Pic's*

.


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Very good photos. Thanks for posting them!

Is that a smallish kestrel or a huge-ish dragonfly :question:


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

what a wonderful bird.
and beautifully captured!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Great shots Sandy! 

The Kestrels are pretty thick here in Corpus right now, I've got some nice photos of them sitting on wires, but none on branches or feeding yet! Great series! 

Thanks for sharing!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Still working on that set and wanted to see how this one looks on the web.


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks very good from where I'm sitting


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

simply awesome!!


----------

